# Officially started building ZMV5's BUILD LOG



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just got back from FL and the woofers and part of the crossover parts came..

Photos:


----------



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just ordered this amp:

NEW LM3886TF 2X60W Power Amplifier Board DIY (1+2) - eBay (item 130319906400 end time Jul-30-09 07:50:19 PDT)

This is a real sweet deal. I'd recommend buying one.


----------

